# Lose Weight



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How to Make Sassy Water To Flatten Your Belly
By Julie McMurchie, eHow User

Make Sassy Water To Flatten Your Belly
What is Sassy Water? And, will it really help you lose up to seven pounds and five inches in just four days? According to the four day, flat belly diets published in Prevention Magazine and The Daily Mail, the answer is yes. Lemon water has long been touted as a great way to cleanse your body, and help you lose weight. The addition of few new ingredients apparently boosts that weight loss power. Although, you'll have to look up the diet on your own, the recipe is simple and healthy.

Difficulty: Easy

Instructions

1
First, you'll need 3 1/2 to 4 quarts of water in a pitcher. Use filtered water to make sure it is pure.

2
Thoroughly wash one lemon. Slice it very thin, and add it to the water. You don't need to squeeze the juice out, just drop the slices in.

3
Peel and thinly slice one cucumber, and add to the water. Add 12 fresh, clean mint leaves.

4
Next, you will need one teaspoon of finely grated ginger. Make sure it is fresh ginger, not the dried powder from your spice rack. Add the ginger to the water. Give it a quick stir, cover and place in the refrigerator over night. Drink it chilled throughout the following day.

5
Make a fresh batch every day for four days.

Read more: How to Make Sassy Water To Flatten Your Belly | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_4987830_sassy-water-flatten-belly.html#ixzz1Iimnw45a


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried it? Did it work :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If nothing else it is healthy for you
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-501148/Lose-weight-Christmas-Lemon-Juice-Diet.html
However, including lemons in your diet - both juice and peel - will boost your digestion and, if you also eat healthily and exercise, can help you lose weight.
"Research seems to show that if your digestive system is not working correctly, healthy weight-loss is almost impossible," says Cheung. "The problem is that poor digestion can stop your body getting the nutrients it needs to burn fat. It can also cause a build-up of toxins in your body, leaving you feeling sluggish and depressed.

But they are also saying that lemons daily as salad dressing etc etc are being researched as a natural Chemo alongside mistletoe.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I only drink lemon tea - about three cups a day. Have done for years. I always make sure to have fresh lemon in my G&Ts as well. :wink: 
I also eat very heathily - no cakes, no biscuits, no nuts or crisps, no puddings, plenty of fresh fruit and veg, very little fat, rarely eat red meat, very little processed food, nothing in between meals. I have followed this regime for years. Am I sylph like? Errrrr........No


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Another way to loose weight is to run around the Highlands hunting haggises. When you have caught one grill it, don't fry it. Or if you have to fry it use only Ali Baba oil.

Guaranteed to give amazing weight loss. 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Another way to loose weight is to run around the Highlands hunting haggises. When you have caught one grill it, don't fry it. Or if you have to fry it use only Ali Baba oil.
> 
> Guaranteed to give amazing weight loss. 8)


I believe that the Scottish Haggis is now a protected species after being hunted almost to extinction by fat people. 8O

The Irish and Welsh Haggis has not been pursued so much and is in plentiful supply. 

Eat less and exercise more you lazy gits and do your bit to protect our wildlife.

747 - Eco Warrior. :lol:


----------

